# Anti-fascist march in Wrexham



## niclas (Feb 28, 2008)

Local trade unionists have organised an anti-fascist march in Wrexham for the 12 April. The BNP won 9% in the last elections here and they're desperate to win a seat in Wales for the first time. TU and campaign banners welcome. We want to show them the fascists aren't welcome in town.

Details to follow.


----------



## chilango (Feb 28, 2008)

good luck.

Is there activity against the BNP on Deeside too?


----------



## lewislewis (Feb 28, 2008)

They've moved their warehouse to an undisclosed location in North Wales.

Of all the UK why do they hae to choose our country


----------



## niclas (Feb 28, 2008)

A lot of the "white flight" from the English cities to Wales is backing the BNP. A case in point is John "Noddy" Oddy, the BNP's N W Wales organiser - ex-military, ex-prison officer from London who moved to Colwyn Bay to get away from "the ethnics" and became a property developer.
 How many boxes of  does that man tick?

 The only thing they can't handle about Wales is the uppity natives...


----------



## flapjack (Feb 29, 2008)

Kill The English.


----------



## niclas (Feb 29, 2008)

Only the fascist ones


----------



## Swan (Feb 29, 2008)

The bnp are going to stand in Swansea.I fear a low turn out in the area they are talking about standing in could actually see them win

http://www.thisissouthwales.co.uk/d...tentPK=20018333&folderPk=88499&pNodeId=161375


----------



## ddraig (Feb 29, 2008)

Swan said:


> The bnp are going to stand in Swansea.I fear a low turn out in the area they are talking about standing in could actually see them win
> 
> http://www.thisissouthwales.co.uk/d...tentPK=20018333&folderPk=88499&pNodeId=161375



raaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa fucking CUNTS!!  will pass on the info, ta


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Feb 29, 2008)

Swan said:


> The bnp are going to stand in Swansea.I fear a low turn out in the area they are talking about standing in could actually see them win
> 
> http://www.thisissouthwales.co.uk/d...tentPK=20018333&folderPk=88499&pNodeId=161375



I heard rumour from local anti-fash that the fuhrer, Nick Griffin, might be put forward as a candidate in Swansea. The Vale of Glamorgan is another area they have been trying to build a branch in South Wales. I will speak to anti-fascists and trade unionists here about supporting the march.


----------



## KeyboardJockey (Feb 29, 2008)

Udo Erasmus said:


> I heard rumour from local anti-fash that the fuhrer, Nick Griffin, might be put forward as a candidate in Swansea. The Vale of Glamorgan is another area they have been trying to build a branch in South Wales. I will speak to anti-fascists and trade unionists here about supporting the march.



the anti fash and trade union mob are a waste of time.  Much better to build alternatives to bnp from the ground up.   Anti fash and TU's are seen by many potential bnp voters as part of the problem.

However, a high turnout may screw the bnp anyway.


----------



## Swan (Feb 29, 2008)

To be honest as he neither lives or works in Swansea I can't see how he can stand here.However,and I hope I am wrong here,there appears to be a  growing amount of support for him in the Townhill area.I have family who live in that area and over the past year or two I have certainly had more arguements with people who are supportive of this scum.


----------



## Swan (Feb 29, 2008)

KeyboardJockey said:


> the anti fash and trade union mob are a waste of time.  Much better to build alternatives to bnp from the ground up.   Anti fash and TU's are seen by many potential bnp voters as part of the problem.
> 
> However, a high turnout may screw the bnp anyway.



Totally agree.


----------



## lewislewis (Feb 29, 2008)

There isn't any way Griffin could stand in Swansea but the threat is huge. Searchlight Cymru has recently re-launched and is a start, but quite simply we just need high turn-outs so they don't get in.

I don't know what their policies will be, I recently heard they were trying to recruit Poles, and there aren't that many immigrants in Wales for them to attack.


----------



## niclas (Mar 5, 2008)

Saturday, 12 April, will see an anti-fascist march and rally in Wrexham town centre. It's organised by Wrexham Trades Union Council under the banner of "Hope not Hate/Gobaith nid Casineb" in the run up to the local council elections.

11.30am assemble outside the town museum on Regent St
march to Queens Square by mid-day 

12-2pm music and brief speeches 

Please spread the word to friends, relatives and workmates to make sure this is a huge demo against the fascists' message of hate in our town.

Transport is being organised by Searchlight Cymru from Cardiff.

PM me if you know of any celebs/bands who can perform or send messages of solidarity


----------



## The Black Hand (Mar 20, 2008)

niclas said:


> Saturday, 12 April, will see an anti-fascist march and rally in Wrexham town centre. It's organised by Wrexham Trades Union Council under the banner of "Hope not Hate/Gobaith nid Casineb" in the run up to the local council elections.
> 
> 11.30am assemble outside the town museum on Regent St
> march to Queens Square by mid-day
> ...



Very good.


----------



## niclas (Mar 31, 2008)

*Free transport to anti-fascist march*

Wrexham Trades Union Council invites you to the Hope not Hate march and rally.

Assemble 11.30am outside Wrexham Museum in Regent St
march behind the Cambria Band to a 
Rally in the Miners' Institute, Grosvenor Road

Send a clear message to the fascists - you're not wanted in our town!

For *free transport* from Cardiff and Newport, Searchlight Cymru will be laying on a special coach 
Pick up 7.30am UNISON House, Custom House Street, Cardiff (two minute walk from Central Train/Bus Station); and 7.50am Newport Railway Station bus stop. Please contact Dominic Macaskill on 029 2072 9004 or d.macaskill@unison.co.uk to book your place on the Hope not Hate coach.


----------



## JimPage (Apr 2, 2008)

Sad to see people her prepared to collaburate with Searchlight

Anyway... as far as i know, 50 canddiates will be stood in Wales, most in North Wales and Wrexham


----------



## lewislewis (Apr 3, 2008)

That is quite alot, but not as many as I expected. Is there any more detailed info or a link Jim? PM me if necessary.


----------



## niclas (Apr 3, 2008)

Unofficially I hear at least nine candidates in Wrexham.

Nothing sad about getting people on a coach from Cardiff, Jim...

Locally, some of us are trying to build a political alternative to the BNP that doesn't involve voting Labour.


----------



## lewislewis (Apr 3, 2008)

The only way to do it is to get into the local community. Build up trust and work for the people. I am preaching to the converted here though!


----------



## JimPage (Apr 4, 2008)

niclas said:


> Unofficially I hear at least nine candidates in Wrexham.
> 
> Locally, some of us are trying to build a political alternative to the BNP that doesn't involve voting Labour.



amen to that- in the long term the only way. no welsh canddiates confirmed yet- will post when i get them


----------



## JimPage (Apr 4, 2008)

So far
Bridgend - 1  
Gwynedd 1 
Swansea - 4 
Carmarthenshire – 2 
Wrexham - 9 

Self evidently, Wrexham where the big push is happenning


----------



## lewislewis (Apr 5, 2008)

I couldn't find any BNP candidates on Gwynedd? Their nominations are all on the council website now.


----------



## militant atheist (Apr 5, 2008)

Full list:

Abenbury Community Council
Abenbury
Melvin Roberts

Bangor Town Council
Maesgeirchen
Linda Gripton

Blaenau Gwent County Borough Council
Georgetown
Bernard Goodwin

Bridgend County Borough Council
Cefn Glas
Adam Lloyd 

Broughton Community Council
Brynteg
Sam Whitby 

Brymbo Community Council
Minera
Garan Dempsey 

Carmarthenshire County Council
Penygroes
Kevin Edwards 

Carmarthenshire County Council
Tycroes
Mike Green 

Cefn Community Council
Plas Madoc
Ennys Hughes 

Cefn Community Council
Acrefair / Penybryn
Carl Jackson 

Coedpoeth Community Council
Coedpoeth South
Lewis Dempsey

Coedpoeth Community Council
Coedpoeth North
Mike Whitby 

Colwyn Bay Town Council
Llandrillo-yn-Rhos
Paul Harley 

Colwyn Bay Town Council
Eirias
Sue Harley 

Colwyn Bay Town Council
Llandrillo-yn-Rhos
John Oddy

Colwyn Bay Town Council
Rhiw
Joyce Hannon 

Colwyn Bay Town Council
Glyn
Derek Stenson 

Colwyn Bay Town Council
Glyn
James Trueman 

Conwy County Borough Council
Bryn
Chris Robinson 

Conwy County Borough Council
Penrhyn
Paul Harley 

Conwy County Borough Council
Eirias
Sue Harley 

Conwy County Borough Council
Llandrillo-yn-Rhos
John Oddy 

Conwy County Borough Council
Rhiw
Joyce Hannon 

Conwy County Borough Council
Glyn
James Trueman 

Conwy County Borough Council
Llysfaen
Andrew Yates 

Conwy County Borough Council
Towyn
Neilson Hughes 

Conwy County Borough Council
Kinmel Bay
Lloyd Thomas Morgan 

Cwmbran Central Council
St. Dials
Tony King 

Denbighshire County Borough Council
Rhyl South West
Ian Si’Ree 

Esclusham Community Council
Rhostyllen
Sue Whitby
Flintshire County Borough Council
Mancot
John Walker 

Flintshire County Borough Council
Gronant
Mark Deacon 

Gwynedd County Borough Council
Maesgeirchen
Linda Gripton 

Hawarden Community Council
Mancot
John Walker 

Kinmel Bay & Towyn Town Council
Kinmel Bay
Neilson Hughes 

Kinmel Bay & Towyn Town Council
Towyn
Lloyd Thomas Morgan 

Llanasa Community Council
Gronant
Mark Deacon 

Llanedi Community Council
Tycroes
Mike Green 

Llanfairfechan Community Council
Bryn
Crenith Cox 

Llanfairfechan Community Council
Lafan
Chris Robinson 

Llysfaen Community Council
Llysfaen
Andrew Yates 

Mostyn Community Council
Rhewl
Mike Howard 

Nolton & Roch Community Council
Roch
Watcyn Richards 

Prestatyn Community Council
Prestatyn South West
Ian Si’Ree 

Swansea City Council
Llansamlet
Clive Bennett 

Swansea City Council
Landore
Susan Harwood 

Swansea City Council
Morriston
Alan Bateman 

Swansea City Council
Bonymaen
Sion Owens 

Torfaen County Borough Council
Llanyrafon North
Tony King 

Wrexham County Borough Council
Marchwiel
Chris Harrill 

Wrexham County Borough Council
Minera
Garan Dempsey 

Wrexham County Borough Council
Rhostyllen
Sue Whitby 

Wrexham County Borough Council
Brynteg
Sam Whitby 

Wrexham County Borough Council
Coedpoeth
Mike Whitby 

Wrexham County Borough Council
Plas Madoc
Ennys Hughes 

Wrexham County Borough Council
Holt
Melvin Roberts


----------



## lewislewis (Apr 5, 2008)

Apparently they've had a bloke got onto Llandybie community council (in Ammanford) in an unopposed election. His name is Kevin Edwards and at the Carmarthenshire County level he's up against Plaid's Sian Thomas in the Penygroes ward.

Not really bothered about that, we've had about a dozen Plaid councillors also 'elected' right now in the same way, 7 in Bridgend county alone (not really a stronghold for Plaid either).


----------



## teqniq (Apr 5, 2008)

flapjack said:


> Kill The English.


Please don't. I like it here!


----------



## niclas (Apr 6, 2008)

Where has the list come from?

Meanwhile BNP website reports that one BNP community councillor has been elected unopposed...

"Hot on the heels of the news of the two BNP candidates elected unopposed in Carlisle, comes the news that a further two BNP councillors have been elected unopposed.

In south Wales, Kevin Edwards has been elected to the Llandybie Community Council, Penygroes;"

Bollux


----------



## lewislewis (Apr 6, 2008)

Community councillors aren't real councillors, it's sitting in a church hall unelected talking about flower beds and grass verges.

However I would be disappointed if any of them actually got voted in.

The list is from Simon Darby's blog mate.


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Apr 7, 2008)

Sunday, 6 April 2008 

BNP stands 36 candidates in 56 seats in the Welsh Council elections 2008
by: Darron Dupre

The full list of candidates that the BNP are standing in Wales has just been announced. 


As predicted by Searchlight Cymru, the BNP are standing (a record) 29 candidates in County Councils across Wales and a further 27 (another record) in Community Councils. Quite a number of those standing in County Council seats are also standing in Community Council seats, so in total the BNP has (another record) 36 candidates in 56 seats (another record).


The very bad news is that the BNP has its first elected Councillor in Wales, according to the BNP's website. In south west Wales, Kevin Edwards has been elected to the Llandybie Community Council, in Carmarthenshire unopposed. Mr Edwards is also standing for the same seat on Carmarthenshire County Council. Quite how a BNP candidate has been allowed to go unopposed in a Council election in Wales will I am sure be a point of debate after the elections.


On the other side of things, the BNP has lost another of its community councillors... Ray Squire, chair of Abenbury Community Council. It has been reported that Mr Squire, who joined last year, has now left apparently after discovering the BNP were indeed a bunch of racists.


So in which County Councils are the BNP standing candidates? 


Blaenau Gwent

Bridgend

Carmarthenshire

Conwy

Denbighshire

Flintshire

Gwynedd

Swansea

Torfaen

Wrexham


Below is the full list of candidates. 


COUNTY (and Community Council if Doubling Up)


BLAENAU GWENT


Blaenau Gwent County Borough Council

Georgetown

Bernard Goodwin


BRIDGEND


Bridgend County Borough Council

Cefn Glas

Adam Lloyd 


CARMARTHENSHIRE


Carmarthenshire County Council

Penygroes

Kevin Edwards 


Carmarthenshire County Council

Tycroes

Mike Green 


CONWY


Conwy County Borough Council

Bryn

Chris Robinson 


And 


Llanfairfechan Community Council

Lafan

Chris Robinson 



Conwy County Borough Council

Penrhyn

Paul Harley 


And


Colwyn Bay Town Council

Llandrillo-yn-Rhos

Paul Harley 



Conwy County Borough Council

Eirias

Sue Harley 


And


Colwyn Bay Town Council

Eirias

Sue Harley 



Conwy County Borough Council

Llandrillo-yn-Rhos

John Oddy 


And


Colwyn Bay Town Council

Llandrillo-yn-Rhos

John Oddy



Conwy County Borough Council

Rhiw

Joyce Hannon 


And


Colwyn Bay Town Council

Rhiw

Joyce Hannon 



Conwy County Borough Council

Glyn

James Trueman 


And


Colwyn Bay Town Council

Glyn

James Trueman 



Conwy County Borough Council

Llysfaen

Andrew Yates 


And


Llysfaen Community Council

Llysfaen

Andrew Yates 



Conwy County Borough Council

Towyn

Neilson Hughes 


And 


Kinmel Bay & Towyn Town Council

Kinmel Bay

Neilson Hughes 



Conwy County Borough Council

Kinmel Bay

Lloyd Thomas Morgan 


And


Kinmel Bay & Towyn Town Council

Towyn

Lloyd Thomas Morgan 


DENBIGHSHIRE



Denbighshire County Borough Council

Rhyl South West

Ian Si'Ree 


And


Prestatyn Community Council

Prestatyn South West

Ian Si'Ree 


FLINTSHIRE



Flintshire County Borough Council

Mancot

John Walker 


And


Hawarden Community Council

Mancot

John Walker 



Flintshire County Borough Council

Gronant

Mark Deacon 


And 


Llanasa Community Council

Gronant

Mark Deacon 


GWYNEDD


Gwynedd County Borough Council

Maesgeirchen

Linda Gripton 


And


Bangor Town Council

Maesgeirchen

Linda Gripton


SWANSEA


Swansea City Council

Llansamlet

Clive Bennett 


Swansea City Council

Landore

Susan Harwood 


Swansea City Council

Morriston

Alan Bateman 


Swansea City Council

Bonymaen

Sion Owens 


TORFAEN


Torfaen County Borough Council

Llanyrafon North

Tony King 


And


Cwmbran Central Council

St. Dials

Tony King 


WREXHAM


Wrexham County Borough Council

Marchwiel

Chris Harrill 


Wrexham County Borough Council

Minera

Garan Dempsey 


And


Brymbo Community Council

Minera

Garan Dempsey 



Wrexham County Borough Council

Rhostyllen

Sue Whitby 


And


Esclusham Community Council

Rhostyllen

Sue Whitby



Wrexham County Borough Council

Brynteg

Sam Whitby 


And


Broughton Community Council

Brynteg

Sam Whitby 



Wrexham County Borough Council

Coedpoeth

Mike Whitby 


And


Coedpoeth Community Council

Coedpoeth North

Mike Whitby 



Wrexham County Borough Council

Plas Madoc

Ennys Hughes 


And


Cefn Community Council

Plas Madoc

Ennys Hughes 



Wrexham County Borough Council

Holt

Melvin Roberts


And


Abenbury Community Council

Abenbury

Melvin Roberts




COMMUNITY COUNCILS:



Cefn Community Council

Acrefair / Penybryn

Carl Jackson 


Coedpoeth Community Council

Coedpoeth South

Lewis Dempsey


Colwyn Bay Town Council

Glyn

Derek Stenson 


Llanedi Community Council

Tycroes

Mike Green 


Llanfairfechan Community Council

Bryn

Crenith Cox 


Mostyn Community Council

Rhewl

Mike Howard 


Nolton & Roch Community Council

Roch

Watcyn Richards


----------



## ddraig (Apr 7, 2008)

it's already been posted udo


----------



## Red Lenin (Apr 7, 2008)

Does anyone have any info about Linda Gripton who will be standing in the Maesgeirchen ward in Bangor?   Background info desperately needed


----------



## Red Lenin (Apr 7, 2008)

*Info Requirement*

Anything at all


----------



## niclas (Apr 8, 2008)

Gwynedd has posted the candidates up on its website now but no sign of Linda Gripton. Interestingly, there's no sign of a Maesgeirchen ward either.


----------



## lewislewis (Apr 8, 2008)

The BNP community cllr on Penygroes is in Adam Price's parliamentary seat and it's BNP Vs Plaid in the same ward at county level (currently a Plaid seat)- going to be an interesting one.


----------



## niclas (Apr 12, 2008)

About 200 local trade unionists and anti-fascist campaigners marched behind the Cambria Drum Band through Wrexham town centre. About half a dozen BNPers had set up a stall in the town centre - no doubt designed to provoke - and they were protected by the police as the march went past. The packed rally afterwards agreed to "re-visit" the stall later and it ended with the police being called by the BNP.
 The turn out was a real bonus - not the usual suspects at all but a lot of locals concerned at the rise of the BNP.


----------



## lewislewis (Apr 13, 2008)

200 is a good turnout, well done to all involved.


----------



## militant atheist (Apr 13, 2008)

niclas said:


> About 200 local trade unionists and anti-fascist campaigners marched behind the Cambria Drum Band through Wrexham town centre. About half a dozen BNPers had set up a stall in the town centre - no doubt designed to provoke - and they were protected by the police as the march went past. The packed rally afterwards agreed to "re-visit" the stall later and it ended with the police being called by the BNP.
> The turn out was a real bonus - not the usual suspects at all but a lot of locals concerned at the rise of the BNP.



I was there too Niclas.  I agree with your assessment, a march made up of local trade unionists, the local 'peace and justice' group and CPB, supplemented by a coach with 25 from South Wales Searchlight.  Good response from local shoppers to the leafletting and much obvious irritation from the BNP. Only problem now is that the BNP are going to be _very_ active locally until the elections and I really hope that this kind of action continues at least until then.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 24, 2008)

BNP had a stall at the Pembrokeshire County Show this weekend.


----------



## chilango (Aug 26, 2008)

butchersapron said:


> BNP had a stall at the Pembrokeshire County Show this weekend.



ad hoc or official stall?


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Aug 26, 2008)

I suspect that it was officially. They had a stall at the Vale of Glamorgan Show, I and others contacted the organisers to no avail, unfortunately there was no time to organise some people to go down, but next year we will be more prepared.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 26, 2008)

Yes, official.


----------



## trevhagl (Aug 26, 2008)

Whats this then, some kind of country bumpkin affair? If so, not really surprised, the idle rich farmer palmer inbreds and the BNP both share the same kind of Daily Mail hatred towards anything different...


----------



## trevhagl (Aug 26, 2008)

Did anyone see new Private Eye and the fun and games in Dagenham, the Labour councillor called Richard Barnbrook a "puff" and he responded by calling him a FASCIST!!!
You couldn't make it up...!!


----------



## lewislewis (Aug 26, 2008)

trevhagl said:


> Whats this then, some kind of country bumpkin affair? If so, not really surprised, the idle rich farmer palmer inbreds and the BNP both share the same kind of Daily Mail hatred towards anything different...



Agricultural shows in parts of Wales like Pembrokeshire often have working class people there too and there aren't many rich farmers in Wales! There are also loads of workers in rural Wales, it's probably comparatively more active as a countryside than most parts of England which are mainly retirement houses (not to say we don't have loads of those here too!).

Although, I have not a rural bone in my body and am no expert!


----------

